# Your best loved sitcom



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have created a poll celebrating what I think are 10 of the best British sitcoms to grace our TV screens over the past 50 odd years. Usually polls conducted on here only allow a maximum of 10 to choose from so as you can imagine it was a tough poll to conduct, so many great sitcoms I had to leave out. Please feel free to mention those comedy classics that you remember fondly while growing up and that are not listed on this poll,and tell us what tickled your funny bones.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

In no particular order.
Rab c nesbit
Brittas empire
Ab Fab
Men behaving badly.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just goes to show how hard it was to conduct this poll, Men behaving badly was brilliant. :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't see the poll  is only fools & horses on there?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

If i had to choose from the poll list it would be One foot in the grave and Blackadder.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Nothing comes remotely close to only fools. Timeless comedy, absolutely brilliant still favourite show now


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Only Fools and Horses
One Foot in the Grave
Till Death us do part
Some mothers do have em
Men behaving badly


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Easy Only Fools and Horses,it never gets old.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Red dwarf for me, they made some classic comedy with that


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ronnie Barker King of comedy closely followed by John Cleese.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Red Dwarf is the best for me. Let's hope the two new series they are filming are up to standard. Audience reviews for the six episodes already filmed for Series XI have been good so far.

Some other good ones in the list, but some of my faves missing from the poll:
Still Game
Alan Partridge
Garth Marenghi's Darkplace
IT Crowd
The Young Ones
The Inbetweeners


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

kimo said:


> wwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooo


lmfao


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I can't see the poll  is only fools & horses on there?


Yes it it Natalie, it's there. :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Yes it it Natalie, it's there. :thumb:


I'll vote that then :thumb:


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

I have never really watched Black Adder so will have to get the set as many seem to rate it highly. Thanks


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Father Ted for me as well.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The young ones, and Bottom .


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

A league of gentlemen, best ever for me.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Citizen Smith
Rising Damp


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Black Adder and fools and horses two very different styles of comedy but equally as good as each other. 

Gonz.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Only Fools is the best but I also loved Dear John !!!!!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

In sickness and in health


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

There seems to be a distinct lack of Phoenix Nights on the list for some reason.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilco said:


> There seems to be a distinct lack of Phoenix Nights on the list for some reason.


Now we're talking


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

in no order.

curb your enthusiasm
phoenix nights
mighty boosh
snuffbox
league of gentlemen
inbetweeners


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

couldnt put an order on my list kinda depends on what mood i am in, sorry in advance for the usa cheese at no 3

1 Faulty Towers 
2 Only fools and horses
3 Friends 
4 Black Adder 
5 The Inbetweeners
6 Little Britian


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Only Fools & Horses
Inbetweeners
Father Ted


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

If it's a girl they're gonna name it Sigourney, after the actress. And if it's a boy they're gonna name him Rodney, after Dave.

Has to be Only Fools and Horses for me.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

frasier


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Only Fools trumps the lot IMO


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yep....had/has everything.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

I voted Father Ted, but only because there was no *Rising Damp*!


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

There have been many very good sit-coms over the years, but very few which were outstanding in their day, and have stood the test of time and are pretty much as good now as they were when first aired. Only three of those on the list would make it into my top 10 (in no particular order): 

Dad's Army
Yes Minister/Yes Prime Minister 
To The Manor Born 
Porridge 
Open All Hours 
Coupling 
Red Dwarf (just the first two series) 
Blackadder 2
The Young Ones 
As Time Goes By 

Others which I think worthy of mentioning include: 

The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin (only the 1st and 2nd series)
Three Up, Two Down 
Only Fools And Horses 
Fawlty Towers 
The Good Life 
'Allo, 'Allo 
'Till Death Do Us Part 
Last Of The Summer Wine 
Just Good Friends 
Don't Wait Up 
Steptoe & Son

Other lesser sit-coms which I nonetheless enjoyed at the time, but some would probably seem rather lame nowadays: 

All Gas and Gaiters 
Are You Being Served? 
Bread 
Brush Strokes 
Butterflies 
Cheers 
Chelmsford 123 
The Detectives 
Game On 
The Good Life 
It Ain't Half Hot Mum
Waiting For God 
The IT Crowd 
The Liver Birds 
Not In Front Of The Children 
My Wife Next Door 
Oh Brother! 
Up Pompeii 
Potter 
Rising Damp 
Robin's Nest 
Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em 
Still Game 
Sykes 
Two's Company 


Of course, humour changes over time, and what I have found highly funny and entertaining over the years will probably be considered rubbish by those who have grown up more recently. Indeed, a measure of how comedy has changed is my own view of many modern sit-coms - on the whole I find them unfunny (some even cringe-makingly awful), but yet the young appear to revel in them. 

Question: wtf are faulty Towers and Red Dwaf :lol:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

They were all good, created in the days when we had quality writers.......


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

One of the funniest scenes ever.....


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

alfajim said:


> frasier


Still makes me laugh, even though I have seen them all at least three times.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Andyg_TSi said:


> One of the funniest scenes ever.....


I knew what it was before I clicked the link haha


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Better off Ted


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It ain't half hot mum.
Dads army. 
Rising damp.
George&Mildred.


----------

